# broken leg



## shortconk (Jul 30, 2012)

my grandaughter has a pullet that a 4x4 fell an caught the young hens leg an broke it it has been 3 days but she is getting a long good she is eating an drinking an has prety good balance evan seen her get up on the roosting boards i was going to butcher her but grandaughter wouldent let me i just dont want her to go out thier an find her dead will she be alright or should i take an put her in freezer ??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You could try to splint it since the granddaughter is so attached.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I say freezer and tell the granddaughter, it was for the best. (sorry)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

if its in pain there is only one way to go.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If you can support the leg with a splint she may be fine. If its a fracture and not a complete break she could do very well long term. Bird bones heal pretty fast - the problem is if they won't eat or if an infection sets in. I've had about 50% success with all birds with broken legs I wouldn't mess with it (splinting and such) unless its really a necessity. Sometimes wildlife rehab folks can help with traumatic injury if no vets will see your birds. You can give homeopathic arnica for the bruising, and calcaria phosphorica to heal the break.


----------



## shortconk (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks every one but she is doing good think splint would only slow her down


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good call. Generally by 3 days it's one way or another. I'm glad she is doing well. I wish all three of you good luck.


----------



## shortconk (Jul 30, 2012)

Chicken doing good i have started letting her free range she moves good for using just one leg


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've broken my left thumb, my little toe and both my arms and have had no casts on any of them. I am completely healed and fully functional. It can happen. Keep us posted. Horray for you all.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good to hear shes doing well. keep us posted.


----------

